# Spraying with carpets



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys, Newbie here. I got to paint a large office tommorow and it has to be done asap. I always roll but I picked up a sprayer tonight and Im going to spray the whole room. The moldings and walls will be the same color.
My question: If i use a shield and lower to pressure down on the sprayer,can i shoot the baseboards without paint bleeding underneath and on the carpet?


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't trust that, you should of picked up a 3m paint masker as well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Have fun learning how to spray.

You might not make any money if you have to buy new carpet for them.

Interesting first post.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Have fun learning how to spray.
> 
> You might not make any money if you have to buy new carpet for them.
> 
> Interesting first post.


word up:notworthy:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright, where's Neps Now?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Add some stabilizer to the paint and it won't bleed on the carpet.


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

Diversers said:


> I wouldn't trust that, you should of picked up a 3m paint masker as well.


I got some paint masker and I will definatly be useing it. 
I forgot to include that in my post.


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Have fun learning how to spray.
> 
> You might not make any money if you have to buy new carpet for them.
> 
> Interesting first post.


 
Yes, this could be interesting results. 

Fortunatly, I have had plenty of expirence spraying. I sprayed hundreds of new constuction homes, commercial and industrial buildings but I never went near anything with carpets.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MPMaint said:


> Yes, this could be interesting results.
> 
> Fortunatly, I have had plenty of expirence spraying. I sprayed hundreds of new constuction homes, commercial and industrial buildings but I never went near anything with carpets.


Perhaps with your abundant experience, you can extrapolate the results of spraying near carpet without masking first.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MPMaint said:


> Yes, this could be interesting results.
> 
> Fortunatly, I have had plenty of expirence spraying. I sprayed hundreds of new constuction homes, commercial and industrial buildings but I never went near anything with carpets.


With your question you made it sound like you just got hold of a gun. 

I would cover them up but you could treat it like a blow and go apartment. 

Is it blow and go?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Either blow and. Go or run a tape border and tuck the tape in with a putty knife. Paper border with masker, drop cloths and go. If the tape is reasonably tucked, it is good to go. 


Stabilizer. Hehehe. Nice NEPS.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What about overspray getting on office equipment, etc?

If it's an occupied place, I wouldn't entertain spraying there. I'm sure there are guys that would and have had no problems. I'm happy for them all.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What about overspray getting on office equipment, etc?
> 
> If it's an occupied place, I wouldn't entertain spraying there. I'm sure there are guys that would and have had no problems. I'm happy for them all.


I'm in the middle of a 20k sqft office now all night work....12ft cielings and full of furniture, rolling it all with 1/2 18" jumbo super fab, I'm good but even I would not attempt it......but I'm not saying it can't be done either


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, you need to bag everything in sight. Two good painters could probably brush and roll it out in the time the prep, spraying, and clean up would take. 

Your blood pressure would also be better.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Dont Spray it!!! Unless you know how to use one. When I first bought my sprayer I was like hell yeah this is great i'm going to bust out this job so fast now that I have one of these spray thingees. When I started spraying it was like my first time driving a car. That spray shot every where and it took me for ever to do the job. I kicked my self in the butt because if I just rolled it I could have been done a long time ago. I finally learned it very well and spray pretty much everything so much faster than rolling. Actually the thing you should really learn the most is masking. If you can mask really fast you are in great shape. Good Luck and have a blast with it they sure are fun!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

*Done......*

....and not a drop on the carpet.

It was an empty office and the tenant is moving in tomorrow. The place absolutely had to get done today.
Would I do it again?...hell no
Did I want to do it this way in the first place?...hell no

As for some of the comments above, the office was empty of contents.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MPMaint said:


> ....and not a drop on the carpet.
> 
> It was an empty office and the tenant is moving in tomorrow. The place absolutely had to get done today.
> Would I do it again?...hell no
> ...


Got pics? Did you cover the carpet? I was not thinking of drops of paint but misting or dusting if it was not covered.


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Got pics? Did you cover the carpet? I was not thinking of drops of paint but misting or dusting if it was not covered.


I defiantly covered the carpet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm glad everything went ok man.:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Great work!!


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> With your question you made it sound like you just got hold of a gun.
> 
> I would cover them up but you could treat it like a blow and go apartment.
> 
> Is it blow and go?


Its definatly wasnt a blow and go, but I do have a bunch of landlords that own properties defiantly fall under that category.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MPMaint said:


> Its definatly wasnt a blow and go, but I do have a bunch of landlords that own properties defiantly fall under that category.


Either way it is behind you now. I asked because I was thinking of the carpet. Some apartment guys mist the carpet without care because they are followed by carpet cleaners.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

MPMaint said:


> I defiantly covered the carpet.


Does that mean you didn't want to? (just kidding)


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Either way it is behind you now. I asked because I was thinking of the carpet. Some apartment guys mist the carpet without care because they are followed by carpet cleaners.


I got your PM, I cant reply. As a matter of fact, I got 24PM's LOL
I got more PM's than hrs I've been registered on Paint Talk. Im good with it, or at least I was till I got a pm tellin me to chill out and relax. 

Im like a mad dog with a bone, imagine the people who owe me money. 
Relentless dont even begin to describe me


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MPMaint said:


> I got your PM, I cant reply. As a matter of fact, I got 24PM's LOL
> I got more PM's than hrs I've been registered on Paint Talk. Im good with it, or at least I was till I got a pm tellin me to chill out and relax.
> 
> Im like a mad dog with a bone, imagine the people who owe me money.
> Relentless dont even begin to describe me


We have a post limit for pm's so that members do get spammed by new members you are almost there I think it is 15 

Best to relax a bit it is just a painting forum, there is a lot of banter here which is usually in good nature. If a member rubs you wrong ignore them.


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> We have a post limit for pm's so that members do get spammed by new members you are almost there I think it is 15
> 
> Best to relax a bit it is just a painting forum, there is a lot of banter here which is usually in good nature. If a member rubs you wrong ignore them.


Its an open interactive forum to share new ideas and techniques. There is a lot of guys who read these posts and gathering info but they opt not to post or reply. 
Most people on here are all on the same team reguardless of where we're from. Im not a painter nor do I claim to be but all us tradesmen all need to work together especially in the past 4-5yrs. I do a lot of referals to other guys in various trades who either have the time and or the skill level and they send work my way as well. We don't steal each others work either but most importantly we stick tight together in order to prevent the undesirables (illegals) from stealing more jobs than they already have. I was reading some posts from the past where someone new is trying to break into the buisness and get bashed for asking a question on this forum...the reason why this forum is here to begin with. 
Tradesmen are the backbone of this country and if we're not willing to work together....we all loose.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

MPMaint said:


> I got your PM, I cant reply. As a matter of fact, I got 24PM's LOL
> I got more PM's than hrs I've been registered on Paint Talk. Im good with it, or at least I was till I got a pm tellin me to chill out and relax.
> 
> Im like a mad dog with a bone, imagine the people who owe me money.
> Relentless dont even begin to describe me


 
It's just like a job site, the new guy always gets his chops busted a bit, Dont take it personally, Its all in good fun (most of it anyway). there are alot of good guys here with years of accumelated experience. Like the holy grail of paint knowledge.

Hope you stick around


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Either way it is behind you now. I asked because I was thinking of the carpet. Some apartment guys mist the carpet without care because they are followed by carpet cleaners.


There's a video of me doing just this here on PT. I hang the gun upside down, I know other guys who shield, on dark carpet you have to mask regardless as even the mist will show. 

You'll also be labeled a hack by a percentage of folks here who haven't had the privilege of being the lowest common denominator in the paint industry besides the guys in front of Lowe's. :thumbsup:

I would seriously reconsider spraying, with experience you can minimize overspray and you would still need to cover EVERYTHING and tight to boot. A lot of liability here...



Glad it went well for you!


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

good luck with that you still have the problem with all the overspray , better have plenty of drop clothes cause your going to track that paint all over the place. bring a spare of shoes . this might not be the job to learn how to spray.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Spraying over carpet is no big deal,long as you know what your doing.

Plastic,tape,paper,drops,good experianced maskers,works every time.

Yeah,have a change of shoes and a good couple "walk off" drops,use the right tip and voila.

I mean,whats the most effecient way to get the paint from the bucket to the substrate?

Spray! Sorry to all my "brush and roller" brothers but spraying is the way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

propainterJ said:


> I mean,whats the most effecient way to get the paint from the bucket to the substrate?
> 
> Spray! Sorry to all my "brush and roller" brothers but spraying is the way.


It's not always the most efficient option. Sometimes you have to weigh possible risks and the time to mask, etc. Each project is different. 

I had to paint metal cabinets in a research lab for a major data storage corporation hq. They had hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of lab equipment that couldn't be moved out. 

I didn't spray them. You know what, it probably took longer than spraying would too. It didn't matter. I charged more.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> Spray! Sorry to all my "brush and roller" brothers but spraying is the way.


Hope we're not heading down *that* road again (Spray Versus Roll Avenue).


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

No,I didnt mean to start anything,just giving my two cents on the subject,and of course I know spraying is not always the best option.

But it usually is,for me,if at all possible.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> No,I didnt mean to start anything,just giving my two cents on the subject,and of course I know spraying is not always the best option.
> 
> But it usually is,for me,if at all possible.


I was just kidding around. Always feel free to post your opinion anytime. It's just that there have just been some pretty contentious threads concerning spraying versus rolling which have resulting in deleted posts, bans, members leaving the forum never to return, public beheadings, :hang:, etc.. 

As you say, different people prefer different approaches - it's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Folks

Call me old fashioned but there should not really be any issues with over spray if you mask and cover everything right? (stands up) my name is Brian and I'm a Maskaholic !


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> We have a post limit for pm's so that members do get spammed by new members you are almost there I think it is 15
> 
> Best to relax a bit it is just a painting forum, there is a lot of banter here which is usually in good nature. If a member rubs you wrong *ignore* them.


yup, _that's_ what they do to me!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Finn said:


> Folks
> 
> Call me old fashioned but there should not really be any issues with over spray if you mask and cover everything right? (stands up) my name is Brian and I'm a Maskaholic !


 Maskman!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope you shielded the drop ceiling !
You're braver than I!


----------

